# Frustrated w/ CFRC, need advice.



## Enzo (20 Sep 2003)

Hi, This is my first post. Here‘s my situation. I‘m a former member of the RCR. I went through a QL 2/3 @ Meaford in ‘98 (Ice storm shut down St. Jean, I‘ve never been there). We went from 2 (Basic) to 3 (Battle School) on the same day. Personally, I‘m glad we did it that way, the training was excellent. Unfortunately, I was injured at some point and I kept going. Lower back, blew a disc. Carried on for 5 weeks. Eventually it (the disc) blew and I was recoursed with 3 weeks remaining. Time off didn‘t solve the injury and surgery was eventually required. Time off to recoup and back to the base. Time passed. I became frustrated and opted for a voluntary release. At the time, I thought returning to the coast to get back into shape was the way to go. Also had to sort out my head. Time passed again. Body‘s back in shape, feel my heads on a bit better. Decided to return to the CF. Here‘s the problem. I‘ve been found medically unfit by CFRC. I‘ve taken (and passed) the physical twice, and I‘ve had 3 civilian doctors sign me off as good to go. CFRC requests that I undertake tests by specialists to confirm my health (see 2 of the prior civilian doctors). Upon receipt of their recommendations, I‘m still considered unfit? Last time, they wanted me to see a orthopaedic surgeon. Only one qualified here and he refused to see me as his workload is full and he didn‘t see how he was qualified to examine me (he deals in bones). Recommended that I go to a physiatrist (see civilian doctors above).

See the pattern here? CFRC told me to "move on." After a lengthy explanation about the "physical requirements of the CF." Try doing a 13km ruck in full kit with an ice pick in your back. I‘ve been jumping through their hoops for 3 years. I‘m stubborn, but this is beginning to bug me.

What‘s my next step? I‘m not even certain if I want to return to the CF at this point, but I do know that being told I‘m "medically unfit" is absolutely unacceptable. I continuously pass the physical at the highest level. As for prior injuries, anyone care about my right wrist? Broke that in Grade 8. Maybe that‘s a future concern? Do I have options aside from writing an appeal to CFRC‘s command? (I‘m not certain those who ruled against me, will overturn that, etc...) I‘m trying not to feel cynical, but I am frustrated.

FYI: I‘m a commercially qualified pilot. I‘m also a commercial diver (I‘ve recently returned from working aquaculture on the west coast, up to 11hr days, bounce diving in full kit w/ 100cu‘ tanks and cold water kit working 1200m systems, etc...) and now I‘m a student as I‘m enjoying earning a degree for myself. Most likely, I‘ll go into Law Enforcement as both Calgary and Vancouver‘s municipal departments are interested. Problem is, I‘m a military man at heart. I love the CF and I miss what I did before. Being a civilian sucks (no offence intended) and I feel that I‘m most useful when I‘m wearing green.

If any of you have any information or insight. I‘d appreciate it. Feel free to contact me at any time. Thanks for listening. I needed to get that out.


----------



## Etown (21 Sep 2003)

You might want to write to this guy.   Canadian Forces Ombudsman. It‘s his job to handle this sort of issue.

Good Luck


----------



## Enzo (21 Sep 2003)

I contacted the OM after the last round w/ CFRC. They were great actually. I wrestled with contacting them for some time, once I made a decision, I just went ahead. I brought them up to speed. Left it with them, the lady with my file called back, her supervisor wanted to have clarification on a few things. Answered her questions and went about my day. Called me again, the supervisor gave her some options to pass along to me. Here‘s where I‘m at:

a. I find an orthopaedic surgeon (at a cost of travel, accomodation and fees ($1200-$1500CAN + taxes, etc.)) who‘ll examine me and see if CFRC will accept it. They (CFRC) passed along another copy of the medical for doctors to fill out and I‘m to, "go to an ortho surgeon and bring the results back, then wait and see."

b. Write a letter to CFRC‘s command in Borden and appeal this decision.

c. Both the OM‘s office and CFRC suggested I contact my local MLA and see if they‘ll get involved on my behalf.

Until then, they can‘t do anything. And as for coming up with the "investment in myself," I‘m a student, I don‘t have that kind of cash and I can‘t borrow it, so. Maybe in the future. I‘ve spoken with the OM‘s office again and they‘re perplexed at why this is occuring, but they don‘t have the power to do anything; until I press the appeal, I‘m SOL. Even then, no guarantees. As for the MLA option. I don‘t even know how I feel about that. That seems to me to be a drastic measure. Besides, for now, I‘m focusing on school and enjoying my life for once. I suppose I‘m taking a break from it for awhile to get some new perspective. It‘s close to the surface though. I was in Esquimalt recently and a PO passed me; she was easily 40 pounds overweight with a noticeable limp. When I see that, I smile inside and think, there‘s no frickin‘ way I‘m going to accept this.

Favourite moment with all of this, having CFRC tell me that the recruiting drive was successful and that "people" like me aren‘t required. A few months later, "shortage" of pilots hit‘s the news. I‘m sitting right here. What‘s the delay? Physical fitness? Let‘s grab a ruck and head for Mt. Finlayson, I‘ll see you at the top.

A buddy of mine‘s an NCIOP w/ family in command. Said at the end of the day, "CF want‘s techs and engineers, etc... You‘re a soldier, that doesn‘t fit in with the design anymore."

Maybe, I don‘t know anymore. And I never thought I‘d say this as I was very patriotic, but the Yanks are beginning to appeal to me also. I don‘t need to go to university to fly Blackhawks. But to move to Alabama for 9 years? I‘m a island boy, y‘know. Better to rule in **** .


----------



## GrahamD (21 Sep 2003)

You kind of lost me.  Are you trying to apply to the CF to be a pilot?  Without a degree?

If you are a soldier, then a pilot shortage in the CF wouldn‘t affect you at all.  Unless you are talking about trying to get in on the Continuing education officer training program (to become a pilot).  In which case they would probably give you the run around for a really long time (ie. until you finish your degree by yourself)  Simply good human resource management to let you wait and complete a degree on your own time and money if thats what you are already doing.  Especially if you have a history of spinal injury, they can use that time to let you further prove that you won‘t have a reoccurence of back problems.

Anyway, if you are simply trying to get back in as a "soldier" (infantry?), then a spinal injury is something I would think they would be very wary of.  I belive that you probably could ruck up Mt. Finlayson faster than any of the "minimum reqirement" types that you see walking around.  However, its descrimination to exclude a 40lb overweight woman, or anyone else who passess the minimum standards who doesn‘t fail another aspect of the recruitment process.  If they have the proper military potential for their chosen trade, then they must be given the opportunity.  The same isn‘t true when there is a significant medical history.  

  From the same human resource standpoint, what would be worse than keeping you out (a valuable resource, since you are already trained)  would be to let you in, and have your spine go out of whack while you are on exercise, or worse, on tour, and have you end up on permanent disability, simply becasue the weight of your rucksack was enough to reinjure your surgery site.

I totally see where you are coming from, about being frusterated, and I belive that you‘re probably completely recovered, but keep in mind that this is the CF.  They get sticky about certain things, and sometimes the harder you struggle, the more stuck you feel.  So ya, I‘d contact my way on up the list, and just keep trying if I were you.  In the meantime though maybe you should start sending out your applications to those police forces you mentioned.  Just in case.


----------



## Enzo (30 Sep 2003)

Graham. For clarification, I was a pilot going in. I chose Infantry. At the time, it‘s what I wanted to do. Flying‘s fun for me and I‘m well trained, but I‘m not ready to pursue a career as a civilian pilot, nor a military one.

I know that I‘m walking a line when I judge people by there physical appearance. I‘m from Victoria, I understand PC very well. But that‘s my frustration kicking in. I also understand the CF‘s rational, but up until now, I‘ve jumped through the hurdles and passed them all. After 3+ years, I‘m getting fed up. I wonder if that‘s what they prefer? Although untrained, easier to start fresh with a 19 yr old.

For now, I‘m enjoying college. I‘ll decide in a year or so. This is just a healthy rant, some new options would be nice. Aside from that, I may never wear the uniform again. I‘ll live and move on. Until then, I‘ll try to keep an open mind.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Excolis (30 Sep 2003)

i also had a hiccup with the CFRC.. what i did was contact your federal MP.  they can help out....


----------



## Enzo (30 Sep 2003)

I‘ve been hearing alot of that lately. Seems odd to me though. I‘m not the type to go to lawyers or politicians. I have trouble with them, but as with many things in life. Suck it up and walk in the door eh.


----------



## Excolis (1 Oct 2003)

you got it......concour and overcome.... it worked for me.


----------



## kurokaze (1 Oct 2003)

> you got it......concour and overcome.... it worked for me.


Did you mean "conquer" or "concur"?  I‘m guessing conquer would make more sense.

In either case, as a potential officer you have to be more careful, you never know who‘ll end up reading the memo you wrote with the spelling error.


----------



## Excolis (2 Oct 2003)

lol....i don‘t know what i was thinking... sometimes i type faster than i think


----------



## Excolis (2 Oct 2003)

oh yeah, and what did you mean by "potential officer"


----------



## kurokaze (2 Oct 2003)

Well, you have 2Lt as your title there so it stands to reason that you‘re applying as an officer correct?


----------



## Excolis (2 Oct 2003)

no, that means i have my commission, and i am a 2Lt.  i just received it in july.  no hard feelings...


----------



## kurokaze (2 Oct 2003)

My mistake, I was under the impression that you were just joining up.  I received mine in April (at least that‘s what the certificate says).


----------



## Excolis (3 Oct 2003)

i received mine july 14...no hard feelings.  so you are a few months sr to me sir..


----------

